
Another Video Of Google’s Automated Toyota Prius (On Its Campus) Arrives - stevefink
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/13/google-car-campus/
======
al_james
So, if anyone reading this has a Prius and lives in SF, just bolt a metal
bracket and a food blender to the roof and people will take videos of you as
well!

------
middlegeek
There is clearly someone in the driver's seat with their hands on the wheel.
This one may not have been automated at all but collecting data.

